# Did not receive bonus for remaining Diamond status



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

A promotion that was initiated sometime around July or August was that drivers who remained Diamond status would receive $750. I remained Diamond status through November 1st but did not receive the payment or any notification. I spoke to CS and they told me they were having technical issues and to expect it soon. Soon comes and passes, I still didn’t get paid. What can I do?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MikeAW2010 said:


> A promotion that was initiated sometime around July or August was that drivers who remained Diamond status would receive $750. I remained Diamond status through November 1st but did not receive the payment or any notification. I spoke to CS and they told me they were having technical issues and to expect it soon. Soon comes and passes, I still didn’t get paid. What can I do?


Screenshot of bonus offer or it never happened


----------



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Screenshot of bonus offer or it never happened


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MikeAW2010 said:


> View attachment 625988


Bravo!!!!
As much as they screw us I have found 
that they do pay when offers like that come
I'm sure they will pay you
Consider it payback for the money you lost from taking all the cruddy rides you had to do to qualify


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Most people I know are being told the email was sent in error and they're getting $100 compensation for the inconvenience.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Most people I know are being told the email was sent in error and they're getting $100 compensation for the inconvenience.


Now that seems like a class action suit
if there ever was one although 
there might not be enough people that were
diamond to actually get anyone to take it on
I was diamond when they were paying more money for the rides and points alone qualified you
Now that you have to eat all the crap
I'm very satisfied with my blue status


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Now that seems like a class action suit
> if there ever was one although
> there might not be enough people that were
> diamond to actually get anyone to take it on
> ...


Someone else mentioned a class-action. I pointed out if there were in fact enough drivers who opted out of arbitration, how many of those drivers actually got this offer and then on top of that, got a screenshot of it? I don't think the math supports a class-action but I could be wrong


----------



## MikeAW2010 (Feb 28, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Someone else mentioned a class-action. I pointed out if there were in fact enough drivers who opted out of arbitration, how many of those drivers actually got this offer and then on top of that, got a screenshot of it? I don't think the math supports a class-action but I could be wrong


I would definitely like to participate in a class action lawsuit as I went well out of my way to keep my acceptance and cancellation ratings low in lue of receiving this bonus. I talked to Uber support and they seem to confirm that the promotion did indeed exist, perhaps screenshots of Uber Support conversations would be enough to validate it?

What would we need to do to initiate a class action suite? I don’t even care about the $750 as much as I am pissed at how both Uber and Lyft treats its drivers.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Bait and switch is against the law even in business not just cars.









bait and switch







www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Wow, money for being Diamond driver? And here I thought the only advantage for being Diamond was so that the guys in India or the Philippines would thank me for being a Diamond Driver at the end of the phone call where they tell me there is nothing they can do.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MikeAW2010 said:


> I would definitely like to participate in a class action lawsuit as I went well out of my way to keep my acceptance and cancellation ratings low in lue of receiving this bonus. I talked to Uber support and they seem to confirm that the promotion did indeed exist, perhaps screenshots of Uber Support conversations would be enough to validate it?
> 
> What would we need to do to initiate a class action suite? I don’t even care about the $750 as much as I am pissed at how both Uber and Lyft treats its drivers.


Did you opt out of arbitration? If you did, you can try calling a few attorneys but @Daisey77 is right, there are not enough drivers who have opted out and are affected by this. 
If you opted out, file in small claims court, if not, file an arbitration case then for fun call your local news station.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I would send both that screenshot and the email response you got from uber and do a #uberLies and see if you can get it trending. Shaming them publicly might get more done than anything else.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

In my opinion, it seems like word play to me. "Reach" diamond status appears different than remaining diamond status. It wouldn't surprise me if they are only paying this incentive to those that become new Diamond status vs. those that have been and continue within that tier. 
Uber in my opinion likes to play games like that. Perhaps.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> In my opinion, it seems like word play to me. "Reach" diamond status appears different than remaining diamond status. It wouldn't surprise me if they are only paying this incentive to those that become new Diamond status vs. those that have been and continue within that tier.
> Uber in my opinion likes to play games like that. Perhaps.


No, because you get reset every quarter. You start back at zero with no status and need to reach 1000 points.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Illini said:


> No, because you get reset every quarter. You start back at zero with no status and need to reach 1000 points.


Your status does carry over, but you lose the points. To keep it you need to regain the points before the quarter ends, but you don't lose it when the points reset. To lose it you would need to have your points reset, and then not make your points for the subsequent quarter.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Your status does carry over, but you lose the points. To keep it you need to regain the points before the quarter ends, but you don't lose it when the points reset. To lose it you would need to have your points reset, and then not make your points for the subsequent quarter.


I knew someone would challenge me. The status you have for the current quarter is based on points earned in the prior quarter. Technically, once the new quarter starts you have zero points -- zero point equals no status. Therefore, you need to "reach" status in the new quarter. We all know what each other means


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MikeAW2010 said:


> A promotion that was initiated sometime around July or August was that drivers who remained Diamond status would receive $750. I remained Diamond status through November 1st but did not receive the payment or any notification. I spoke to CS and they told me they were having technical issues and to expect it soon. Soon comes and passes, I still didn’t get paid. What can I do?


Because your not employed by them I doubt if you have any recourse legally.
Durring the 180 days of lies there were many similar promises broken.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Illini said:


> I knew someone would challenge me. The status you have for the current quarter is based on points earned in the prior quarter. Technically, once the new quarter starts you have zero points -- zero point equals no status. Therefore, you need to "reach" status in the new quarter. We all know what each other means


I don't disagree with your view point, however in my opinion its still word play on Uber's part. If you maintain a tier versus acquiring a new tier. Yes you have to earn points each quarter but if your already at that tier than all your doing is maintaining that status for the next upcoming quarter. The debate at least how I see it is that the promotion is to "reach" Diamond status subsequently not to keep it if your already there. Just how Uber gives out higher promotions to new driver's sometimes, or to drivers that they are tempting to win back to the platform versus drivers that have been here and continue to work.
But to be fair you could be right earning the points while still being Diamond could be their intention as well and it could be a horrible glitch in the system, but if even 1% of what I think is possible then it is equally as probable and thusly could be a viable explanation as to why OP has not been paid. Only Uber can clarify, or if someone else in the same situation comes through whom may have had a different result for their efforts.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Reading this is so sad and funny at the same time
When uber tells you to go east.you go west


----------



## CT 49 (Dec 4, 2020)

I got that message, next day another message saying that it was sent by mistake and the offer was not in effect. Wasn't promised $100.00 and never got it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Wow, money for being Diamond driver?


Clearly you did not read the title of the thread😂🤣 as there is NO MONEY for being a Diamond driver. 



Illini said:


> No, because you get reset every quarter. You start back at zero with no status and need to reach 1000 points.


Noooo but nice try . . . The points you gain during the set 90-day period determines your Uber Pro status for the following 90 day period. Your points reset as you start to build them for the following period but your status has been determined for that period. If it worked like you stated, you would have no status until you hit the points and then resetting back to no status at the end of the 90 day period. Some people would only have that status for a few days and we know that's not how it works 😉


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

CT 49 said:


> I got that message, next day another message saying that it was sent by mistake and the offer was not in effect. Wasn't promised $100.00 and never got it.


A message like that does not get sent by mistake.
Continuation of the 180 days of lies.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Noooo but nice try . . . The points you gain during the set 90-day period determines your Uber Pro status for the following 90 day period. Your points reset as you start to build them for the following period but your status has been determined for that period. If it worked like you stated, you would have no status until you hit the points and then resetting back to no status at the end of the 90 day period. Some people would only have that status for a few days and we know that's not how it works 😉


I posted this before, and I'll post it again --- The status you have for the *current* quarter is based on points earned in the *prior* quarter. Once the new quarter starts you have zero points -- zero point equals no status. Therefore, you have to *earn* status in the new quarter. This is why Uber says you need to reach Diamond status. On Day 1 of the quarter you have no status, period. However, you are using whatever status you earned in the prior quarter . The reward for what you earned comes after you earn it, not during it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Seriously I would take this to the court of public opinion and social media.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MikeAW2010 said:


> A promotion that was initiated sometime around July or August was that drivers who remained Diamond status would receive $750. I remained Diamond status through November 1st but did not receive the payment or any notification. I spoke to CS and they told me they were having technical issues and to expect it soon. Soon comes and passes, I still didn’t get paid. What can I do?


Wait a minnit.
Are you saying that Uber lied to you?
And stole from you?

I don't believe it.

What you can do, and it's important for your own mental health is this:
When a person or a company makes a promise to you, and that person or company is known to be untruthful and prone to thievery, you need to not believe so easily. Don't be disappointed or angry at the rattle snake for biting you -- it's just what they DO. 
If you play with rattle snakes you are going to get bit.
If it's your job to play with them, then accept the risk right along with the privilege of working with rattle snakes. 

OR, get a different job.

FACT: You work for rattle snakes. Protect yourself at all times.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Wait a minnit.
> Are you saying that Uber lied to you?
> And stole from you?
> 
> ...


Great and true reply !!!


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Don't know how I missed this thread. 

I DID IN FACT receive the $750 bonus offer for reaching (maintaining in my case) diamond status for the Aug/Sept/Oct period. At the end of Oct I received a congrats message confirming the 750 bonus. It paid out about a week later.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

And this.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

68350 said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread.
> 
> I DID IN FACT receive the $750 bonus offer for reaching (maintaining in my case) diamond status for the Aug/Sept/Oct period. At the end of Oct I received a congrats message confirming the 750 bonus. It paid out about a week later.
> 
> View attachment 641265


Congratulations !


----------

